# Arthroscopic OATS Procedure



## lmsnyfla (Jun 23, 2009)

Good Morning,
I need help !  What code should be used to report an arthroscopic OATS procedure ?  Would it be 29866 / 29867 depending on graft ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## JMeggett (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, those are the codes I've been told to use.


----------



## lmsnyfla (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation !


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes those are the codes I use also.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 23, 2009)

has anyone had any difficulty getting the scope or open procedure (OATS) paid...especially by BC/BS? Just curious.


----------



## aattig (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, we have had some trouble. Sometimes it is denied experimental. Usually we can clear it up with a letter of medical necessity. Just in case, we have our patients sign a waiver beforehand promising to cover the charge if insurance does not.


----------

